# x86 a x86_64 para que detecte 4 GB[CERRADO]

## jkredd

Hola a Gentoza !!!

Ando por aqui nuevamente, no soy de los que molestan mucho por que me gusta mucho buscar la solucion, pero ahora si llevo meses sin poder dar con esta... o la mejor ya la vi pero no le entendi 

Tengo  esto como maq. Linux ****** 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Sun Nov 22 19:44:05 GMT 2009 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2160 @ 1.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux. con 2gb de ram....

3 meses atras decidi comprar 4gb y una tarjeta NVidia para que esta maq.  lo cual me llevo a que no detecta los 4gb de forma transparente, solamente me detecta 2.5  

la info de free es asi  2591808     985408    1606400          0      99140     369752

-/+ buffers/cache:     516516    2075292

Por toda la infinita red he buscado como hacer para que detecte los 4gb y ninguna solucion ha funcionado entre ellas

mem=4gb en boot

Todo lo referente a cambio de pap en el kernel

En definitiva NO ES EL BIOS ya que detecta los 4gb perfectamente y no tiene hole ni nada por el estilo

osea ya hice todo....

Leyendo por ahí, descubrí que lo mas rapido para esto es pasarse a 64bits (claro no es la mejor), asi que hice un prueba y puse un liveCD cd amd64 de gentoo y 

Ohhhh!!!!! Sorpresa... al hacer free, ahi estaban mis 4gb que compre

Bien ahora mi quehacer que no he visto como es, pasar del x86 a x86_64 sin formatear, por algun foro lei que se cambie algo en las chost y use, luego emerger sync y proceder a recompilar todo con empty system y luego world

alguien sabe los pasos exactos para realizar estos pasos ?

Gracias de antemano...Last edited by jkredd on Tue Nov 24, 2009 4:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Coghan

Debes decirle al kernel que tienes esos 4GB

```
Processor type and features  ---> 

    High Memory Support (4GB)  --->
```

Prueba también a marcar 64GB, a veces por unos cuantos KB no la detecta completa.

----------

## Txema

Los 64 bits es para cuando tienes más de 4 GB, para todo lo demás que no supere esa cifra te debería servir x86, o eso creo.

Así que con hacer lo que dice Coghan debería bastar  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## Coghan

Haciendo un poco de memoria, hace no mucho se posteó algo similar con un portátil HP, te pego el enlance

Laptop HP no puede leer 4GB de RAM (abierto)

 *jkredd wrote:*   

> Bien ahora mi quehacer que no he visto como es, pasar del x86 a x86_64 sin formatear, por algun foro lei que se cambie algo en las chost y use, luego emerger sync y proceder a recompilar todo con empty system y luego world
> 
> alguien sabe los pasos exactos para realizar estos pasos ?

 

Tienes un manual enterito dedicado a esto:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/change-chost.xml

----------

## gringo

highmem siempre está activado en x86_64. 

No sé cuanto es exactamente lo que soporta una cpu de 64bits pero es mas de la que uno vaya a necesitar a corto plazo  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

>  2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Sun Nov 22 19:44:05 GMT 2009 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2160 @ 1.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 

eso no no es un kernel de 64 bits : en vez de i686 creo que ahí debería poner x86_64.

saluetes

----------

## luispa

x86 32bits soporta 4GB. 

Luis

----------

## the incredible hurd

Todo i686, es decir de pentiumpro, pentium2, en adelante soportan 64Gb de RAM a través de la Extensión de dirección física o PAE (siempre que se tenga embebida en el kernel <*>).

Con lo que menciona Coghan bastará; supongo que si usas 32bits con un procesador de 64 será por algo...

 *jkredd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Leyendo por ahí, descubrí que lo mas rapido para esto es pasarse a 64bits (claro no es la mejor), asi que hice un prueba y puse un liveCD cd amd64 de gentoo
> 
> 

 

Ahí mencionas que no es la mejor opción, pero yo empezaría a instalarlo de cero con ese mismo liveCD para obtener un sistema X86_64. Si tienes aplicaciones críticas necesarias en modo 32bit, con multilib podrás ejecutarlas sin problemas y le sacarás todo lo que da de sí ese procesador.

----------

## jkredd

Gracias por responder

Aunque he hecho todo lo posible en el kernel no consigo ver la demas memoria

En el kernel el 

    High Memory Support (4GB)  ---> esta habilitado

    PAE ----> tambien esta habilitado <*>

En el BIOS detecta los 4096 sin ningun problema

El test del BIOS no detecta ningun error en memoria

He intentado subir el High Memory a 64 pero la maquina se alenta 

Tks

----------

## gringo

creo que entendí mal el post inicial, si quieres soporte para 4 Gb en 32bit, haz lo que te comentan los demás. Como dice the incredible hurd tendrás motivos para no querer usar un sistema operativo de 64bits.

Si aún asi no los detecta, nos puedes pegar un dmesg de la carga del sistema ?

Lo curioso es que en la bios aparecen como detectados, tienes una opción "interleaved mode" en la bios ? Si es asi, está activada ? 

Si actualizas la bios se soluciona el problema ? tienes alguna opción de tunear los registros mtrr en la bios ?

saluetes

----------

## jkredd

Buen... pues gracias por sus comentarios, cerrare el hilo, ya en un tiempo futuro no muy lejano migrare a 64bit, no es que no quiera simplemente ya es una maq. productiva con todo instalado y todo configurado como para formatear y empezar todo desde cero, pensare en comprar otro HD y el actual lo dejare para un arreglo de discos

SALU2

----------

